#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [注意] 阿拉斯加的棕熊悲劇──停止州政府的恣意授權屠殺！！！

## 斯冰菊

TO  各位友獸：

      在美國野生動物總是無法自由自在的生存，各州的州政府隨時準備授權給無心無血的獵人展開為了生態平衡之名的大肆屠殺！！！這一次，是阿拉斯加基奈半島上的棕熊群遭遇到這種殘酷無情的對待！！！

      去年，在州政府未發給餌誘許可證的狀況下，已經有92頭熊慘死獵人的魔掌之下(69頭「合法狀態下」，23頭非法狀態下。)！！！這相當於基奈半島18%的成年母熊！！！

      倘若這種屠殺再持續下去，基奈半島甚至於全州的熊口都會面臨瀕臨崩潰的絕境！！！而現在，「合法」的許可證已經發出1300張，還有700張；試想倘若2000位獵人一起殘害生態會是何等恐怖又悲愴的生態浩劫！！！

      懇請各位友獸現在就加入連署，為地球生態維護盡一份至誠之心力！！！

      【連署連結】：http://action.biologicaldiversity.or...tion_KEY=15508

      對了，和之前的懷俄明與愛達荷狼群保育連署一樣，各位友獸可以輸入5到20個E-MAIL將訊息傳遍獸圈與人類親友/網友，讓大自然的力量能更加堅不可摧！！！

凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！(行動一定成功暨祈求之嗥) :wuf_e_howl: 

                                                                                        北極凍狼   斯冰菊   懇求

                                                                                                     103/4/24    12:07

----------

